# His 1st time out



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a very lazy friend named Alex. I finally got alex to go to the local hill with me. I dont know the temps on the days before but they were up and down. When we got their the man made ice (i mean snow) was hard as bb's. No really you could shoot these things out of a little pump gun. It made the snow seem like it was concrete. We had my friend on the kiddy hill for a bit to get used to it. When we got their he was pissed off. I asked y u so mad he said the snow hurts. I had not went down yet that day so i said stop being a ______ and get down the hill. I went in front of him still in the kiddy park. I hit a large section of ice and went down. I felt like i got shoot by 100 bb guns at the same time. 



DONT YOU JUST LOVE THE MAN MADE ICE


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd take it over the sunny 50 degree weather we have around here right now


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya same here plus 10C barf, tell your friend it's incentive to not beef... help him its to condition his ass for the beating it'll get in the park........ no ****.....


----------

